# http://www.bettafanclub.tk !!! GRAND OPENING!!!



## unspokenone (Feb 29, 2004)

So this is just a fish forum, not a website then?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well it was a website until I switched it into a forum with a frontpage ... hope you guys will take a look and maybe join the forums.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

No one wants to become a member?


----------

